# You know what really grinds my gears?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AMSOIL Synchromesh. Shifts smoother, more consistently, and lasts longer, hot or cold, than any other fluid for the Cruze manual transmission. Eliminates notchy shifting, and alleviates or eliminates 1-2 shift grind and 4th gear shudder. 

2.5 quarts required for the M32 in the Chevy Cruze and Sonic:

AMSOIL Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Shouldn't this read "You know what really Lubes my gears?" or "You know what really helps NOT grind my gears?"


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Well played sir


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Shouldn't this read "You know what really Lubes my gears?" or "You know what really helps NOT grind my gears?"


It's a popular Family Guy reference.


----------

